# How long does it take to get my member pack?



## monkgti (Mar 19, 2007)

Seems quite a while now and still waiting to recieve.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Quote from the TTOC shop:



> Please be aware that because we are now personalising each individual membership card, this may add an extra week to the despatch process. Please allow up to 6 weeks from the time of payment receipt to receipt of membership pack. In most cases the entire leadtime is a max of 3 weeks, but because we are all volunteers and our families and bosses don't understand our dedication to the world of TT's, we do occasionally have to do some work or play with the kids!


Have a look when we confirmed your order and see how long it's been till now.

Nick


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Can take a little over 6 weeks but well worth the wait


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Jonathon :wink:

Your pack will be with you by the weekend!


----------



## monkgti (Mar 19, 2007)

Jonath"A"n.... Don,t let my mother see it spelt this way..
Anyway thanks very much
looking forward to the read
Jonathon


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

nutts said:


> Jonathon :wink:
> 
> Your pack will be with you by the weekend!


Hi,

Do not want to kick up a fuss as I know you state times and it is all voluntary but mine is still saying Membership card ordered and I was promised a pack would arrive by email about 2 weeks back.

Cheers


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Chad

Yours will also arrive by this weekend.

I'm doing both personally.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

When's the next absoluTTe, or have I missed one?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> When's the next absoluTTe, or have I missed one?


Posted yesterday


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

nutts said:


> I'm doing both personally.


Hmph!.................. why do they get the personal service?! 

Hev x


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Do you send an email or some form of contact when your renewal is up? Or is it left up to the individual to renew when required? Think my renewal is due sometime next month.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

mac's TT said:


> Do you send an email or some form of contact when your renewal is up? Or is it left up to the individual to renew when required? Think my renewal is due sometime next month.


You can check your account in the Shop for expiry - you will also find a letter with your new copy of AbsoluTTe which was posted yesterday with your expiry issue noted


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Cheers, thanks for that info. Going away and wouldn't want to miss it


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

You can go in and renew any time - each year increments you by 4 issues of AbsoluTTe :wink:

You can buy your Donington and Track tickets at the same time, and maybe some nice gear too


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

mac's TT said:


> Cheers, thanks for that info. Going away and wouldn't want to miss it


John

I'm fairly sure the membership expiry was included on the last email update I did :? Did you not receive it?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hev said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > I'm doing both personally.
> ...


Because I'm sat at home and Lou isn't :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

nutts said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers, thanks for that info. Going away and wouldn't want to miss it
> ...


I'm sure I received it, I'll check TTOC site now and find out when it's due


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

mac's TT said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > mac's TT said:
> ...


If you still have it, it's somewhere near the top of the email


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Membership packs posted today


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Absolutte 13 received today  , what service, one question, it states I paid to join on 04/07/07 on my TTOC account and on the letter it states I am to receive up to issue 14 on my membership, is this because of the couple of weeks to process the membership application? as issue 14 wont be out till October I'm guessing and my membership should have lapsed by then. If I renew today does that mean I will receive up to issue 18 ?

Thanks
John


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

mac's TT said:


> Absolutte 13 received today  , what service, one question, it states I paid to join on 04/07/07 on my TTOC account and on the letter it states I am to receive up to issue 14 on my membership, is this because of the couple of weeks to process the membership application? as issue 14 wont be out till October I'm guessing and my membership should have lapsed by then.
> 
> Thanks
> John


Ignore any mention of dates  We ONLY work out membership expiry based on issues on absoluTTe. When we re-install the shop, we will remove the dates based expiry fields.

The reason that date based calculations don't work, is because it may take us longer to get an issue out to members than the theoretical 3 months. So a "membership year" in absoluTTe terms (pardon the pun) could be 14 months, etc


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

mac's TT said:


> Absolutte 13 received today  , what service, one question, it states I paid to join on 04/07/07 on my TTOC account and on the letter it states I am to receive up to issue 14 on my membership, is this because of the couple of weeks to process the membership application? as issue 14 wont be out till October I'm guessing and my membership should have lapsed by then.
> 
> Thanks
> John


Hi John

Because AbsoluTTe sometimes takes longer to get out than a fixed 3 moth period due to delays getting articles, people getting ill, jobs and families etc, membership is set for 4 issues of the magazine rather than a fixed calendar period.

Hope this makes sense - it seemed to be the fairest way to fix things


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

All clear now, thanks. Looking forward to issues 14-18


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

mac's TT said:


> All clear now, thanks. Looking forward to issues 14-18


Well up to 14 anyway :roll: :wink:

Your expiry issue of absoluTTe is 14. AbsoluTTe 14 should be your 4th copy? (or 5th if your count the copy with the membership pack)


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

nutts said:


> Chad
> 
> Yours will also arrive by this weekend.
> 
> I'm doing both personally.


Cheers mate, will get you a drink if I ever make it to a meet. 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ChadW said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Chad
> ...


Well the next BIGGEST EVER TT event is not THAT far from you :wink:


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Again Thanks mate for the pack, it came today, it had issue 12 in it so assume I wil not have long to wait for issue 13 of the mag! 8)

If I get my car resprayed by that weekend then I will try to make it to the biggie.

Thanks


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ChadW said:


> Again Thanks mate for the pack, it came today, it had issue 12 in it so assume I wil not have long to wait for issue 13 of the mag! 8)
> 
> If I get my car resprayed by that weekend then I will try to make it to the biggie.
> 
> Thanks


A13 will be sent (to those that had their membership packs arrive this week) at the weekend, so you should get it Tuesday :wink: 8)

We did it this way, so you get a double bubble


----------



## monkgti (Mar 19, 2007)

Me also recieved pack today  
Thanks for the efforts guys in the running the club.
Hope your a big drinker cos theres one on that bar from me aswell if I make the sat night. :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

monkgti said:


> Me also recieved pack today
> Thanks for the efforts guys in the running the club.
> Hope your a big drinker cos theres *one* on that bar from me aswell if I make the sat night. :wink:


and a lot of straws


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

nutts said:


> A13 will be sent (to those that had their membership packs arrive this week) at the weekend, so you should get it Tuesday :wink: 8)
> 
> We did it this way, so you get a double bubble


Superb, have to say I am very impressed with the mag, well done to all who run the club. Great stuff. 8)


----------

